# Had a great idea....



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

So I am a huge Carwin fan as most of you know, and also an American Bulldog enthusiast, which is probably part of the reason I liek Carwin so much (reminds me of a bulldog from his build to the way he fights). Anyways, would someone be able to make me a signature graphic with a blend of American Bulldogs and Shane Carwin in it? I can provide plenty of pics of American Bulldogs. Any suggestions are welcome as well! :thumbsup:


----------

